# Installazione Gentoo da un linux esistente

## IgaRyu

Se a qualcuno può interessare ho scritto un piccolo howto su come installare gentoo partendo da una qualsiasi distribuzione linux

La trovare  sul mio sito ftp all'indirizzo igaryu.ath.cx, user anonymous nelel dir Documenti

Joe

----------

## bsolar

In teoria la guida sarebbe già qui anche se più che altro spiega come prepararsi ad installare più che l'installazione vera e priopria.

----------

## IgaRyu

Infatti la mia ha due vantagg rispetto a quella  :Smile: 

1. e' in italiano

2. segue l'isntallazione passo passo 

 :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Infatti la mia ha due vantagg rispetto a quella 
> 
> 1. e' in italiano
> 
> 2. segue l'isntallazione passo passo 
> ...

 

Potresti proporre il miglioramento a quella ufficiale che ne pensi?

----------

## IgaRyu

bhe piuttosto che migliorare andrebebro itegrate se proprio .. ma non mi pice lavorare ocn organismi troppo grossi e pramilitarizzati  :Smile: 

20 di naja mi sono bastati  :Smile: 

----------

